# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Mantenimiento de jardines con que equipos

## daniel78

Alguien que me pueda recomendar el tipo de equipo para cortar césped en extensiones grandes. 
Se que existen 2 tipos de corte, el helicoidal y circular...¿Cual es mejor? 
GraciasTemas similares: Techos verdes y jardines verticales Techos verdes y jardines verticales Vendemos sustratos para vivero, realizamos  mantenimiento de jardines, proyectos agricolas... I curso teórico práctico manejo, mantenimiento, calibración de equipos y técnicas de aplicación de productos para la protección de cultivos. El "aromo", un arbusto necesario, muy utilizado y de mantenimiento complicado. ¿Cuales son los costos reales para su mantenimiento?

----------

